# Rigging for both asymmetrical and symmetrical?



## Bear1234 (Oct 25, 2015)

I race on a Schumacher 30. Previously we just used a symmetrical spinnaker with an eyebolt mid-bow where we hooked up the downhaul with two lines running each side aft to separate cleats at the pit. We've now added an asymmetrical to our inventory however to rig it, we need to remove the downhaul and set a tackline to one of the previous downhaul cleats. 

We're trying to set up our rigging where we can do either type of setup, and want to have the lines ready. Short of installing new hardware on the deck, does anyone have any suggestions on how it might be possible to use the tackline, in some sort of setup, to act somewhat as a downhaul so that it can be a simple transition to using an asymettrical or symettrical (with a pole)? Thanks.


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Are you using the same pole? How do you plan to gybe it? Remove the forestay? Do you use after guys plus sheets, or just twinges on sheets?

The foreguy (downhaul) would seem unchanged from one to the other.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We have our pole downhaul on a snapshackle on the foredeck for symmetrical work, we move it to the end of the bow roller for the Asymm and use it as a tack line from there. So far we've not used the pole with the Asymm.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Can you explain why you need a downhaul with two lines (one P & one S) for the symetrical chute? Why not just use the port one for the standard pole, and reassign the starboard cleat for the asym?Maybe a drawing showing your setup would make it clearer.


----------



## Bear1234 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the messages and suggestions. Presently we do not use a pole with the asymm. With our symmetrical, on the pole we have the downhaul going straight down towards the deck, through a block, then splits into two lines, one port, one starboard. These are angled slightly back as they run down to the deck, into a round guide (don't know the term), then each run back to the pit. Each side of the downhaul can then be adjusted at the pit. 

Paulk's and Faster's suggestions make sense, and we will try them out. Going forward, we can try to just rig it with a tackline set up for the asymm. When we determine to transition to the symm., we just run the tackline back to the foredeck, onto a block and attach it to the pole and this would be the downhaul. The only thing I can think of is the plate under the bolt on the foredeck where the shackle/block would go. Perhaps there was less tension on it with a two-line angled downhaul setup versus a 1-line direct vertical setup. I'm not sure. Still, we'll discuss it and try the ideas presented. Thanks.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

"IF" you want to use a pole with a asym, attach the pole to the tack of the asym, use tack line to adjust the height as needed. Then have a separate line attached to the tack/spin pole, going to the back opposite side the clew sheet to pull the pole to the outside/opposite of the mainsail boom. This works well to get a few more degrees of downwind vs a center mounted only asym. 

I use a solid spin sheet that is connected in the middle of the sheet to gybe the asym. So one needs to disconnect the pole/lines etc. then tack as you would normally be it inside or outside with the clew sheet lines, gybe spin pole and reconnect on opposite side.

Having NOT sailed a sym spin. I believe you are using the same lines per say with a poled sym as an asym. BUT as noted, where you hold the pole down is in a different spot. We also use the spin pole to take some wt off the pole at times too.

Marty


----------



## Bear1234 (Oct 25, 2015)

Marty - Thanks for the suggestion - we will look into this.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

You need a separate tack line and you need the pole down haul. No way around this, the pole down is needed when the assy is rotated back, you need the tack line when jibing. 

Add a block and a jammer, we preferred a doubled ended sheet and two jammers, one each side of the cabin top.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

What are you trying to do? It hasn't been made clear from your posts. 

You have at least one sym kite and one asym kite correct? 
You do not want to fly the asym off the pole correct? 

If those are true, then all you need to do is add a clutch, fairleads, and a block at the stem for your tackline, and get another set of sheets. Assuming you have a secondary spin halyard already. 

______________________________________________________________________________

If you want to fly the asym off the pole, then you need the same things but a set of sheets and guys along with it to gybe it properly. Are you familiar with the C&C115?


----------

